
Replace terms “Master” and “Slave” for databases - briandear
https://github.com/antirez/redis/issues/3185
======
dTal
The whole of computing is riddled with this. "Client" and "server" have
troubling implications. "Kill" is pretty dubious as well. "Faults" and
"errors" are shockingly negative - we should call them "misunderstandings".
And "invalid" has been deprecated for a while - "differently abled" is the
correct term nowadays.

Obviously our lexicon is tragically outdated and requires an overhaul.

------
spriggan3
How about no? the meaning of a word depends on the context. If you are pissed
off because I use the right word in the right context, you are the problem,
not me. Master/Slave is a perfectly valid nomenclature in the context of
computer science.

edit: it looks like the individual who opened the issue on redis bug tracker
is a well known "professional offended" who has never contributed to redis in
anyways.

------
spdustin
What's next, getting rid of _unzip_ , _expand_ , _explode_?

~~~
rz2k
Maybe. What if the lady you're trying to ignore in the seat next to you on a
plane sees you type those words on your laptop?

Probably, it would be even worse than doing differential equations while
Italian.[1]

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/rampage/wp/2016/05/07/iv...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/rampage/wp/2016/05/07/ivy-
league-economist-interrogated-for-doing-math-on-american-airlines-flight)

------
bwang29
In the github discussion I saw the suggested alternative of "leader" and
"follower". And it is very interesting to see that the current translated
Chinese terminology of Master-Slave relationship in databases is "主从关系", where
"主" means Main, "从" means Follow. So there is no connotation of slavery in the
translated concept at all. I wonder how other localization works in this case.

------
Slaul
I cannot stand political correctness run amok...

------
mindslight
I doubt many Slavic people are bothered.

